
The New Dating Game - alexandros
http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/new-dating-game
======
mortenjorck
My anthropologist friend took great issue with the writer's likening of
"pickup artists" such as "Mystery" to paleo-society alphas. The latter
generally found mates through the display of traits one would associate with
the ability to provide and protect; the former does through displaying traits
of thinly-veiled self-loathing and a general contempt for humanity.

In other words, he would say that pick-up artists aren't regressive -- they're
much worse than that.

------
IsaacL
I've recently become much more aware of these 'trend' articles. When you
realise that journalists love writing about new trends that they think they've
identified, and that people love reading them... you learn to be a bit more
skeptical as to the things they claim.

------
nraynaud
Dear Americans,

Would you please translate all your units in International or Europeans ones
please ?

(What is a 32C in France ?)

~~~
keefe
big tits

------
tpyo
Is this about Tucker Max or what it says?

~~~
jcnnghm
It's about what it says. The thesis of the article seems to be that the sexual
revolution has created the Tucker Max culture. Essentially, women actively go
after and sleep with alpha males. The issue that arises is that alpha males
won't commit because they don't need to in order to sleep with attractive
women, and attractive women are essentially disposable to them.

Unfortunately for women, as time goes on they become less attractive, and the
guys that used to be interested in them are now only interested in younger,
prettier girls. While men tend to become more physically attractive and
develop in their careers as they age, the exact opposite happens for women.
Because of all this, men try to become alpha males and don't treat women well
if they are, because they don't need to.

In my own experience, this is all essentially true. A friend of mine was
recently given an ultimatum, by one of the several women he's been sleeping
with. He could care less, she's easily replaceable. And he doesn't care
because attractive women wouldn't pay attention to him a few years ago. Looks
like women created a cycle that men are abusing.

~~~
ardit33
I have to say that this is only an American phenomena.

Guys like him wont go anywhere in Europe. With his antics he will look like
yet another american idiot.

I remember in college in the US, getting drunk and doing stupid things was
like a badge of honor. Saying "man I was so trashed last night", was like "oh
I am so cool, I can drink alcohol".

While back home, If you get trashed, means: 1. You are not man enough to
handle alcohol, 2. You have no self control. 3. You look like an idiot, and
girls wont touch you.

Maybe that's why I don't date american girls. Messed up values.

~~~
greenlblue
I don't think it's only an American phenomena. Your example is only about the
lowest common denominator of what happens in America but the main thesis of
the article seems to work in any setting. The self-centered, narcissistic male
usually ends up sleeping with more women than the courteous, humble male.
Maybe it's a matter of self-confidence and the narcissist displays it better
but women are really bad at discriminating between narcissism and real self-
confidence. In the end nobody likes a wimp with low-self esteem but it seems
that being an asshole is a sure way to imitate confidence.

------
pkaler
The article is from the future. (February 15, 2010, Vol. 15, No. 21)

------
rebelvc
Before some you guys start acting like a nutjob towards women I encourage you
to check out <http://zanperrion.com> . Its the natural and true way to be more
attractive to women.

------
keefe
fuck's sake - first off, this article is terrible. Here's a great quote :
"advances in antibiotics (no more worries about what used to be called
venereal disease)" Are you kidding me? HERPES you can get it with a condom,
genital warts and of course fucking AIDS and hepatitis? To the people talking
about how this is unfortunate for women... if those women CHOOSE to fuck an
asshole like tucker max, one of the biggest douches of the internet? They know
exactly what they're getting into and there's no sense sympathizing with them
if they let themselves get played in such an obvious way. That's not to say
I'm a sexual prude - but I'm happily free of all STDs and any girl that sluts
around with highly promiscuous guys like that needs to get tested before I get
involved. There's absolutely nothing new about this either, rich attractive
young males have been running their way through women since the dawn of time.
How about putting aside all of these stupid gender roles and focusing our time
on arranging a sane, happy and sustainable life? There's plenty of women and
men that do this and don't obsess about knotches on a bedpost. Seriously after
the first few hundred times how do you not start looking at the fact that you
have limited time to find a super compatible person? Even without kids nobody
wants to grow old and die alone and super compatibility is not easy to find.
Enough ranting about this stupid ass article.

